
State Dept Announces Accomplishments for 2015: Bringing Peace to Syria - puppetmaster3
https://twitter.com/ianbremmer/status/681666202842886145
======
ivl
Not only do they only blame Assad for the violence in Syria, they spell his
name wrong. This has got to be an image some troll put together.

